# Fox red cockapoo puppy



## Markyanem (May 17, 2018)

I have a stunning fox red cockapoo girl left from my litter of 5 puppies , they are pra clear and dad is highly Health tested with certificates here to view , she is being raised in my family home with me and my children , she is ready to be rehomed on the 4th June at 8 weeks old , please get in touch if anyone is looking for a beautiful cockapoo puppy


----------



## Gaynor59 (Mar 27, 2017)

Markyanem said:


> I have a stunning fox red cockapoo girl left from my litter of 5 puppies , they are pra clear and dad is highly Health tested with certificates here to view , she is being raised in my family home with me and my children , she is ready to be rehomed on the 4th June at 8 weeks old , please get in touch if anyone is looking for a beautiful cockapoo puppy




Oh how lovely, I have a fox red,everyday I get told how stunning he is,










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Markyanem (May 17, 2018)

Wow he’s is stunning I have tried to upload a pic of her but not sure how this is done


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Sorry - but it is against the forum rules to post details of pups for sale


----------

